# Free flowing piano music



## owildwestwind (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently heard a piano piece by Fanny Mendelssohn (Andante suave, op.5).
I would like to ask for suggestions about pieces of a similar style,
i.e. piano music with a simple (but not trivial) melody and background accompagnamento, 
w i t h o u t m a n y a b r u p t c h a n g e s of t e m p o, 
w i t h o u t d a r k m o m e n t s,
flowing freely from start to end and evoking images of brightness & hapiness.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

It'll be hard to find a piece that meets all your specifications without it being quite dull, so I've tried to focus on a couple of aspects per piece.

Schubert - D. 664

Ravel - Jeux d'eau

Liszt - Liebestraum No.3

Mendelssohn - Songs Without Words Op 19 No 1

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No 21

Adams - China Gates

Cage - In a Landscape

Prokofiev - Toccata

Grieg - To Spring

Wolff - For Piano


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov? Various pieces for solo piano. Very soothing blurs of notes.





 From a set of 3 etudes





 Barcarole


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

These are current pianists:

Brandon Musser: very light, relaxing music.
Philip Wesley: not as "light" or uplifting as Musser, but very soothing and relaxing.

I think both would fit your criteria, and I find them not at all boring. )


----------



## SonataSonataSonata (Sep 14, 2010)

Anything by Philip Glass, perhaps?

I second Cage's "In a Landscape," certainly.


----------

